# Travel Destinations > East Asia >  Forex Money Management by FX Master

## rebeccajwhittle

Forex Money Management by FX Master

----------


## davidsmith36

To begin with let me bust the primary myth about forex dealers in establishments. They don't stay there throughout the day slamming without end settling on exclusive exchanging choices. More often than not they are essentially executing for the banks clients.

----------

